# Tile shower floor or wall first?



## Fachovec (Feb 12, 2011)

What should I tile first shower floor or wall?


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you done any research or have any training on Tiling Showers. A little research will help you determine, although ask ten people and you may get ten answers. Matter of your comfort, experience, skill, training, and ability.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Fachovec said:


> What should I tile first shower floor or wall?


Please go to diychatroom.com


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

